# Farben die zusammenpassen? Hilfe...



## Design05 (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Es geht um Farben fürs Web bzw. für Internetpräsenzen. Gibt es Programme mit denen man Farben zusammenstellen kann die auch wirklich zueinander passen und auch harmonisch aussehen. Zum Beispiel ein Blau in verschiedenen Abstufungen und weitere Farben die zusammenpassen etc. Es ist nicht einfach selber welche zusammenzustellen es muss doch dafür Programme geben oder irre ich mich da?

Gruß Alexandra


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Mai 2005)

http://colormixers.com/mixers/cmr/

Hat mir schon viele gute Dienste geliefert.


----------



## chaostheorie (22. Mai 2005)

oder http://www.colorschemer.com/online.html - auch sehr nett

Anton


----------

